# Video Card



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my video card. I currently have a EVGA GTX 460. My specs are:

CPU: AMD FX8320
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866
MB: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
PSU: Corsair TX650(This PSU was bought when they were good quality;2011)
CASE: HAF 912

I play Battlefield 3 and 4, Titanfall, and some other shooter games.

I'm looking for a video card that won't bottleneck with any of the current hardware I currently have, but I'm also looking for one that I can use for when I build a new Ryzen Setup. Any info is much appreciated. 

Thank You


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

If there isn't a graphics card that is suitable for the FX8320 and also capable of going into a decent Ryzen System, what would be a good card for the FX8320 if I stay in my current setup?


----------



## brandonK (Dec 24, 2018)

It not worth to upgrade your current system, I will recommend you to get a new build


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I disagree there are so many cards that would run with this setup that would move forward as well.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127955
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125871
Not sure what you want to spend though...


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Something like a GTX 1060 or AMD RX 570 would be a nice fit, that would bottleneck some yes, but it really doesn't matter much unless you're using a 144 htz display. A GTX 1070 would also work, more bottleneck but as stated above perfectly transitionable to a more advanced Intel, or Ryzen setup later on.

As for a very good match for an FX 8320, GTX 1050,1050ti, GTX 1060 (3 or 6GB), RX 460-470, 560-570. You can also find RX 580's for a very nice price as well.


----------

